# New shocks on 2012 LS?



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

1) shocks should be done on cars of this short wheelbase more often. 50-70k it prevents tire cupping and chopping. 
2) I believe that 245-40 is the best size if you're trying to step up in width. 

Bonus info, moving to a heavier, larger diameter wheel will, to some degree, negate performance benefits of a wider tire and healthier suspension system.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> I took it into the Americas Tires to get a rotation and noticed that the outer and inner edge of the front tires are getting demolished and one of my rims are bent! I had an alignment done and everything is fine but now I'm wondering if the shocks are out at 96k miles? It'll cost me $133 to replace them from rockauto and who knows how much to have someone put them on..


I am looking at the same thing for my wife's car. You will be most likely be replacing the entire strut assembly, since this car does not have "shocks" and most places will prefer to replace the entire strut assembly with what is called "quick struts". If I were to buy the parts for my wife's car(2005 classic)and do it myself I would be looking at @ $400 for the parts alone and I would do the labor. If you were to take it somewhere and have them replace all 4 front and rear, for the entire job. That would be parts/labor and if it is a reputable shop, alignment also. You will need to get estimates from shops, but I am estimating you will be + $1000. I hate to say, even if you spend all the money on the struts, you still have a "LS suspension" , but replacing the wheels and tires will definitely help.



FYI It is not possible to buy the parts yourself and take them some where and have them installed unless you are friends with the owner of the repair shop. Parts mark up, is how they make money and they must supply the parts. I mentioned the same scenario to a shop and they likened it to buying hamburger and taking it to McDonalds and having them cook it. They won't do it. 

Sorry. and Good luck.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> 1) shocks should be done on cars of this short wheelbase more often. 50-70k it prevents tire cupping and chopping.
> 2) I believe that 245-40 is the best size if you're trying to step up in width.
> 
> Bonus info, moving to a heavier, larger diameter wheel will, to some degree, negate performance benefits of a wider tire and healthier suspension system.


Ok so I guess 245/40r19 will be it then. I would love to keep my 18 inch rims but the gap is absurd looking.. I'll get the 245/40r19 and hopefully it'll handle close to what my current 235/45r18 set does, which is a HUGE step up in handling from the stock 16 inch wheels.



Patman said:


> I am looking at the same thing for my wife's car. You will be most likely be replacing the entire strut assembly, since this car does not have "shocks" and most places will prefer to replace the entire strut assembly with what is called "quick struts". If I were to buy the parts for my wife's car(2005 classic)and do it myself I would be looking at @ $400 for the parts alone and I would do the labor. If you were to take it somewhere and have them replace all 4 front and rear, for the entire job. That would be parts/labor and if it is a reputable shop, alignment also. You will need to get estimates from shops, but I am estimating you will be + $1000. I hate to say, even if you spend all the money on the struts, you still have a "LS suspension" , but replacing the wheels and tires will definitely help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.. Yea there's no way I'll be dropping $1000 on suspension for this car, it just wouldn't be worth it seeing how I might take GM up on their suggestion and lemon law it once it gets up to 150k. Thanks for the info, I'm glad I found that out before getting those parts from rockauto.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am glad I was able to inform you as not to purchase parts for a car that are not going to correct the problem you are experiencing. If you feel this is a problem that falls in the warranty, have a dealer look at the suspension problem or at least contact GM Customer Service and see if they can assist you.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Is your car lowered?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Patman said:


> I am glad I was able to inform you as not to purchase parts for a car that are not going to correct the problem you are experiencing. If you feel this is a problem that falls in the warranty, have a dealer look at the suspension problem or at least contact GM Customer Service and see if they can assist you.


I don't think any car manufacture will change struts with this kind of mileage under warranty. This is what is classified under wear & tear items. IMO struts should be change like 170-3tree said 60-70K on it. IMO this is a easy breeze job but I have changed a lot of them. I do side mechanic work for friends & family friends for 20+ yrs


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> FYI It is not possible to buy the parts yourself and take them some where and have them installed unless you are friends with the owner of the repair shop. Parts mark up, is how they make money and they must supply the parts. I mentioned the same scenario to a shop and they likened it to buying hamburger and taking it to McDonalds and having them cook it. They won't do it.


This may be true for most shops, but some shops will let you buy your own parts. If a shop tells you they need that markup on parts, look for a new shop. Lost a gas tank to a chunk of ice, had my car towed to a local small town shop and went and got a new tank my self. They did not mind at all since they were able to get the job done quicker and still made money on the labor. I also showed up needing my rear brakes done after having picked up all the parts, again had no problem installing them. A good shop will not turn away a paying customer as a happy customer will more than likely be a returning customer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

larlar75 said:


> I had an alignment done and everything is fine but now I'm wondering if the shocks are out at 96k miles?


Shocks struts can become worn well before 96K, my 1LT with 16in wheels gives a Buick like floaty ride since about 50K. I will probably replace after 100K or trade the car for something new. 



larlar75 said:


> I was going to buy some new Styluz rims as I currently have the 235/45r18 on my car and wanted to get maybe 19s to fill up some of that hideous gap without it looking ghetto.


The 2LT and LTZ cruze with larger rims come with the sport tuned suspension, this is just a marketing term in reality these stiffer springs and struts/shocks are designed to handle the much heavier weight of the larger rims better. You adding those large rims to the standard suspension will wear things out quicker as well as making all suspension movements exacerbated since the rims and tires are 10-15lbs per wheel heavier than what the cars suspension is designed for.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

spacedout said:


> This may be true for most shops, but some shops will let you buy your own parts. If a shop tells you they need that markup on parts, look for a new shop. Lost a gas tank to a chunk of ice, had my car towed to a local small town shop and went and got a new tank my self. They did not mind at all since they were able to get the job done quicker and still made money on the labor. I also showed up needing my rear brakes done after having picked up all the parts, again had no problem installing them. A good shop will not turn away a paying customer as a happy customer will more than likely be a returning customer.


A quality shop will do it. What they may not do is offer any sort of warranty. Not a problem if you are purchasing a quality part from a reputable vendor. You can file a labor claim.

Did that on my Mazda when it started puking up a P0420 bank one catalyst. (back 3 cylinders..of course) Bought a new brand name catalytic converter, crawled under the car, said, "Nope!", took it to a shop and asked them to install it. They were hesitant until they saw the new part. They don't want to put junkyard or counterfeit parts on and warranty them.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> Is your car lowered?


Nope, I saw no point in lowering the car because all I wanted was to get rid of that horrible handling and bounce that the stock cruze has with 16 inch rims and tires, so I put 18 inch rims with some wider over performing tires on and boy has it made a world of difference.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

From what I read there is 2 different struts for this car one with sport suspension one with out. I believe the ones with 18" wheels have the sport suspension. from Monroe themselves .

MONROE SHOCKS & STRUTS :: e-Catalog


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> From what I read there is 2 different struts for this car one with sport suspension one with out. I believe the ones with 18" wheels have the sport suspension. from Monroe themselves .
> 
> MONROE SHOCKS & STRUTS :: e-Catalog


2LT, LTZ, and Eco. Just for future reference


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> 2LT, LTZ, and Eco. Just for future reference


thank you:sigh:


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

bostonboy said:


> From what I read there is 2 different struts for this car one with sport suspension one with out. I believe the ones with 18" wheels have the sport suspension. from Monroe themselves .
> 
> MONROE SHOCKS & STRUTS :: e-Catalog


I thought Monroe sucks? Would that "sport suspension" really make a difference if someone put it on a LS for whatever reason?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

larlar75 said:


> I thought Monroe sucks? Would that "sport suspension" really make a difference if someone put it on a LS for whatever reason?


they are not the best on the market but good IMO
I have had good luck with them. I didn't see quick struts listed & this is what I usually put in my buddies cars. Like I said not the best but dam good & I get the better ones they sell if I can.


----------

